
Show HN: TSpoon – Writing Hammerspoon Scripts with TypeScript - djyde
https://github.com/djyde/TSpoon
======
djyde
Hi Hackers. Hammerspoon is a wonderful macOS automation tools. But writing
large Lua scripts become a terrible experience.

So I create and publish a TypeScript declaration file for Hammerspoon APIS.
With the help of typescript-to-lua, we can now writing hammerspoon scripts in
a better way.

Since there are lots of APIs, I need some help complete them. If someone are
interested, pull request is welcome!

